# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Behxhet Paçolli ringjall gjigandin kosovar.

## Prishtina.C

Behgjet Pcolli e Ringjall Gjigantin Kosovare Fabriken e Tubave ne Ferizaj mbi 97% te prodhimit shkon per Eksport si ne Libi,Iran,Kazakistan,Rusi etj.

Faqja zyrtare e fabrikes se tubave ne Ferizaj
http://www.imk-ks.com/

Pas privatizimit nga Behgjet Pacolli dhe Investimeve gjigante fillon eksporti (Kjo fabrik dikur kishte te punsuar mbi 2000 puntore)

----------


## Prishtina.C

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...&ref=fbx_album

----------


## Prishtina.C



----------


## Prishtina.C



----------


## Prishtina.C



----------


## Prishtina.C



----------


## Prishtina.C



----------


## Prishtina.C



----------


## Prishtina.C



----------


## Prishtina.C



----------


## Prishtina.C



----------


## Prishtina.C



----------


## leci

Hallall ja boft zoti
Kurse Kryeministri jone eshte i zene se do shembi piramiden dhe nuk ka kohe te merret me pune te rendomta.

----------


## Prishtina.C



----------


## Prishtina.C



----------


## Prishtina.C



----------


## Prishtina.C



----------


## Prishtina.C

NewCo IMK Pipes Factory L.L.C.  The company for production of steel welded pipes and 
shapes of different profiles in Ferizaj, Kosova, is one of the biggest companies in pipes  industry
in South-Eastern Europe. 
Since its establishment in 1972, the company has produced over 12,000km (approx. 1,300,000 tons) of pipes for water, gas and oil supply systems in many countries around the world.
Production of all types of steel welded pipes with dimensions from Ø 114,3mm  Ø 2032mm 
enables presence of our products in the industry, in the region and worldwide.
Quality of our products is in compliance with international standards for production and 
controlling, such as: API, EN, DIN, ISO, AST

----------


## Prishtina.C



----------


## Brari

kush na tregon pak historikun e kesaj fabrike?

kur u ndertua?
cka prodhonte?
nga merej lenda pare e ku shkonte prodhimi e sa paguhej mesatarisht nji puntor ne fillimet e ksaj fabrike?

kur mbeti mbas dore e u rrenue?

sa koh ka qe e mori behxheti?

a jan te knaqur puntoret?

Sa jan punesue?

ku e ka marre teknologjine etj..

I lumte Atdhetarit te shquar Behxhet Pacollit!

----------

